# HVZ 2350 Kohler engine



## jtuma (Jul 23, 2015)

Looking for help. won't start, I have traced the power on the positive side and all switches test good. voltage good until I connect the ground wire to the silenoid, then voltage is bled off to 4 volts. I replaced the Key switch and the two relays. 
Any ideas what to look for would be appreciated.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the solenoid,and the ground wire for it?
Have you checked the PTO Clutch,for a short?
Disconnect the PTO clutch,and try to start it.
If it has an hour meter,check it ,also.
Check this wiring diagram. It may help. There's a fuse in the ground cicuit,also,and if it blows,it may try to find an alternate ground.
https://www.partstree.com/parts/ari...-23hp-kohler-sn-000101-009999/wiring-diagram/


----------



## jtuma (Jul 23, 2015)

I have disconnected the PTO clutch and still nothing. Question - should the starter solenoid have 12v activator? I had replaced this sometime back , but now I only get about 6v to the activator when hooked up to wiring.


----------

